
Collaboration creates mediocrity, not excellence, according to science - mayava
https://www.inc.com/geoffrey-james/collaboration-creates-mediocrity-not-excellence-according-to-science.html
======
Safety1stClyde
The "science" in this case is

[http://psycnet.apa.org/psycinfo/2017-06323-001/](http://psycnet.apa.org/psycinfo/2017-06323-001/)

and yet the abstract of that paper makes it sound like it's discussing
hairdressing. How can that relate to open plan offices?

